# CAN LIVE PLANTS MAKE WATER STINK



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i have 2 55g, 1 30g, and 1 10g in my room..........only the 55g has the live plants in it...........i have like 6 plants in it.....and i was just wondering if they can make my water stink.......cause one of my tanks kinda stinks, and i was just wondering what the deal is and how can i fix it cuz it is really starting to make my mom mad.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe its just your "pimp juice", lol,,, Do you have activated carbon in your filter?, sometimes that helps with odor


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah i do....but it might not hurt to get some new kind huh......or what do you think


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

You should be replacing it about once a month


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Check your water parameters. Plants will not make a tank smell.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ive got ac300 and ac500--------should i just replace the carbon.........or the foam too?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

2muchpimpjuic said:


> ive got ac300 and ac500--------should i just replace the carbon.........or the foam too?


When replacing the media for your AquaClear power filters, you should alternate between the foam and carbon. Replace the carbon for now and leave the foam, because you don't want to lose most of your bio-filter. I have an AquaClear300 too. Sometimes I even cut the new foam in half so I can keep the biological filter working good. I still use the whole foam but it's in two pieces, letting me alternate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Plant Forum_*


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

smithgrind_who said:


> 2muchpimpjuic said:
> 
> 
> > ive got ac300 and ac500--------should i just replace the carbon.........or the foam too?
> ...


 i agree, my tank started to smell awhile back and it turned out to be be the foam filters, take them out and replace them or at the very least rinse them out


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Live plants can help you with that situation which i also believe that you have to change your filter media.
Plants can harm your water parameters only if they are decaying.


----------

